
I Want to Show Affection - sova
Is our culture simply Puritanical to no end, or is it possible for a kiss to simply be a kiss?  I&#x27;m interested in creating a tribe that has affection as a cornerstone, and I wonder if this is so against the grain that it will just rile people up instead of bringing them together.  Can someone help me sort this out?
======
coderintherye
There are plenty of communities that are based on open affection, join one.
They are also based on consent. To share affection with someone, you must
obtain consent.

However, don't try to enforce your desire for affection on the rest of
society. Join a group which has agreed to it, and do that before trying to
start your own so you can learn what works and what doesn't.

